# lil help



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

The brooder tenp was 91. Chicks (about 1 week old) stayed huddled in the corner. I moved the light closer (had to move it inside the pen cause of size of light) it hit 96 aand they were up and eating dirinking and moving around. Now temp is at 102. How high is too high???


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

The heat is obly in the back left and up to 104. They are up around the feeders in the front.


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok heat is steady 96 center of the pen. Chicks are huddled in the corner. Is pen too large? Are they just napping??? Any help??


----------



## Madam (Mar 30, 2013)

Todd said:


> Ok heat is steady 96 center of the pen. Chicks are huddled in the corner. Is pen too large? Are they just napping??? Any help??


Put a box near the light, sides 1 or 2 inches high. They may feel venerable out in the open. They can keep each other warm by huddling, they can also suffocate the chicks on the bottom. At first I used news paper, when a few weeks old I went to pine shavings.


----------



## Madam (Mar 30, 2013)

Todd said:


> The brooder tenp was 91. Chicks (about 1 week old) stayed huddled in the corner. I moved the light closer (had to move it inside the pen cause of size of light) it hit 96 aand they were up and eating dirinking and moving around. Now temp is at 102. How high is too high???


 Temp should not go over 105, 102 is very high, put temp in at lest 2 area's, max and min. They will find were it is best for them. I had 3 boxes at different temp ranges. 1 chick called to thrive, she stayed closest to the heat and died, refused to eat or drink. 95 - 100 is best. Water and started is best. Look into fermented feed, it is my belief it is better for them. If you see them eating poop, it is because in nature they eat Mona's poop to get antibodies and bacteria that added in Heath and digestion. They will stop it in time. If you go yo fermented feed I can not stress enough that you must not feed chickens dead fermented feed, it has to be alive.


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

I used some cardboard to shrink the pen down my a 1/3. They are up peeping and eating. So far so good.


----------

